# Veto score!



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I bought these beauties from Flyout, and had a great chat with as well. PZ networking strikes again!

















































Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It was nice meeting you. Hope they work out for you.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the pro xl. Great bag but i fill them up. So dang heavy


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweeeeet !!


----------



## SyrPlumber (Oct 14, 2013)

Has anyone used the pro tech bag I was thinking about getting one for my main tools for service work and do you like it?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

SyrPlumber said:


> Has anyone used the pro tech bag I was thinking about getting one for my main tools for service work and do you like it?


Do you do Hvac work? It's set up for that. The LC is probably the right size for you.


----------



## SyrPlumber (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll have to check it out


----------

